# tite bond III : 1 year shelf life...



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

just read that titebond 3 has a 1 year shelf life... i did not klnow that and have a bottle in my basement that must be 3 years old! 

just a public service announcement for anyone else who didnt know...

http://www.titebond.com/tbiiivspolyurethane/tbiiivspolyurethane.htm?et_mid=556529&rid=233418572


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

I read 24 months, but I bet it holds up longer.
http://www.titebond.com/product.aspx?id=e8d40b45-0ab3-49f7-8a9c-b53970f736af

A lot of manuf shorten shelf life recomendations to increase sales, & cover ther arses in the event of some sort of failure. The only exception I would worry about is freeze thaw cycles. It says it's freze thaw stable, but from my personal experience, water base glue tends to break down if left in a truck during a cold winter.
We go through about 4 gal a year, so it's not an issue for us. 
Joe


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Uhh ohh i have a couple bottles thats been sitting for awhile. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I think all PVA glues are 1 year shelf life.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

yea they get kinda string especially if they freeze/thaw a thousand times


----------



## trav26 (May 29, 2012)

FWIW I have a gallon of titebond thats prolly three years old that I used to laminate a work bench top together and its held up great for the past year


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i try to avoid freeze thaw as much as possible but if bottle of pva does freeze more than twice i toss it just so i know my glue is fresh


----------

